# New Rollerteam 700 Owner - Bit of info please if poss.



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have just taken delivery of our new to us 2007 Rollerteam 700. I have read through the manuals but have a few questions to ask and if any fellow Rollerteam owners could help out that would be very much appreciated.

1) I can't get the Fiamma Turbo Fan to work, it appears to be a factory option but I cannot locate the fuse to check it (first port of call). Any ideas ?

2) What is the knack to removing the 3 big round bulb covers on the ceiling lights ?

3) There are 2 small "wooden bits" in the main wardrobe, any ideas what they are for?

4) Is there an "add on" I can get for the waste tank to allow me to empty it into a Waste Hog rather than over a drain?

5) On the bottom entry step is a metal vent cover, this appears to allow water to splash up off the road and enter the van near the bottom step. I have looked at the back of this underneath the Van and there is no exterior guard to stop this happening. Should there be?

Thanks in advance.

Ian n Suzy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Yeah I know its me again. 

Turbo fan is great and works a treat especially if you have solar panel as one keeps the other running a treat on a hot day. No idea why yours wouldn't work and no clue as to where fuse may be, I would have said among those behind passenger seat but yours may be in different place. 

The 2 wooded bits I am guessing are for making the bed up maybe on the single bed, but will ask friends if they have them in theirs. 

The glass covers should just turn slightly then drop, I think Andy did have to give them a bit of a tug to do it. 

The vent in the step we got the whole step interior changed under warranty if you look at the new version they have redesigned and I am guess because of this problem. Our metal went rusty and the noise off the road if there were loose chippings as a nightmare. They have moved that vent to one side and made the whole thing plastic, we did drill 2 small holes in the bottom of the channel to help drain it but not that successful as the grit from the step just kept filling it. 

Ring Geoff Cox and ask for info on anything you need, speak to Gavin, he knows I am on here and keep sending people to him with problems and he doesn't mind at all. 01332 781451

Will ask Andy when he wakes if he has any clue on the turbo. 

Mandy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

MANY THANKS for the info Mandy,

I am wondering if I could get this step fixed under warrenty as the Van is still not quite 2 years old. Looks like I will be making a few phone calls this morning.

CHEERS.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi again, 

I just needed to send photo's of the step and cushions and it was sorted with no problems. 

Don't know who your dealer is but Cox's have been great with us over everything we have needed to know or get help with

Been on a steam rally rally this weekend with our friends with their 700 but I am sure it was their step we saw that made us realise that they had changed the design on them. They may not be too happy at replacing as it is a fairly big job as the door has to come off to fit the whole fitment in but it works and is much better than the old design. 

Just spoken to our friends and they don't have the turbo vent in theirs so it must have been phased out. 

Good luck with it,
Mandy


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Mandy,

I have spoken to Geoff Cox, they were very helpful and are hopefully going to help me out with a few other bits that I wanted to sort. With regards to the step they have informed me that CI won't cover the cost of replacing the step. They will replace the vent but not the step.

With that I got onto Autotrail / Ci / Trigano (whatever they are, lol) and even though they know it is a problem, they won't replace the whole thing. So I will more than likely have to do some kind of mod myself to sort it, im sure it will be no big deal.

Thanks again for your info.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

1 down - I managed to trace the Turbo Vent problem down to a bad earth so that is now "whirring away" nicely.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Remember it sucks and blows and can be a bit of a shock if you get it the wrong way round :lol: 

Ours is above our bed and is great in summer with sun burn, or in the morning with toast burn, obviously in reverse.

Glad Cox's could help a little, they are great, a little laid back at times but really nice family. 

Have fun,
Mandy


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

the 2 bits of wood in the wardrobe is for the double dinette bed you should also have 2 extra cushions for that aswell


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for that info. there are indeed two cusions in there also.

Another question if I may - The Combi Water Heater / Blown Heating. Is there a way to bypass the safety valve that drops the water as soon as the leisure batter is isolated? It seems a daft idea to have to keep filling that back up with 12 literes at a time, especially if your a "bit away from everything". I suppose I could put a valve somewhere inline before it to alleviate the need to keep re-filling it to even get the cold water to run.

CHEERS.


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

yes there should be a little u shaped clip that goes on the little red button next to the boiler once thats cliped on it stops it draining


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have looked and cannot find the clip - I can see what you mean though, there is a small groove around the top of the switch once it is pulled up. I presume it is like an "horseshoe" that stops it from keep resetting.

Your an absolute star for that info.

MANY THANKS - I now need to locate one, lol.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I have looked and cannot find the clip - I can see what you mean though, there is a small groove around the top of the switch once it is pulled up. I presume it is like an "horseshoe" that stops it from keep resetting.
> 
> Your an absolute star for that info.
> 
> MANY THANKS - I now need to locate one, lol.


Use a peg, or if you think it will be knocked off, a small plastic clamp which is very cheap in B&Q


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

yes its a little horse shoe shaped clip, if you cant find one would a paper clip twisted around it work??


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I used one of SWMBO`s hair clips. Worked fine.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have another couple of question (if I may).

There is a small ceiling vent at the front with a fly net attached. You can wind the vent open using the small handle. Does this do anything else? Can it be openend completely (i.e the fly net in the air etc).

Also, does yours have a warning buzzer that tells you to switch the 12v Leisure Battery off when the engine is running?

CHEERS


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

the net comes off or at least it opens, the buzzin does it come from under the passenger seat?? if so i had this problem the other week and after asking on here we thought it was the battery flat or the inverter! but it turned out to be a warning that the back door where the bunk is, it wasnt shut properly, to test it i started the engine and whilst the door was open i pressed the door latch and it stopped


----------



## rgt (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like most of the snags are getting fixed which is great news....William keeps asking when is Roly coming back....Cheers...Ross


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Ross, im sure Willam will soon forget about her when "Betsy" turns up. 

We are made up with her. They are only "niggles" and I have to be honest I am making great progrss getting her ready for the off to France.

CHEERS


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We have the buzzing too , it is an alarm when the engine is on and one of our garage doors are open, happened on the day we left dealers wasn't till we did a corner and spotted it swing wide open did we know what it was. Has come in very handy at times, especially when the children have been in there and not told anyone, doesn't have to be locked just closed properly. It has a little black trigger rather like a fridge light system in the bottom corner of the door. 

Vents all have removable fly screens and they only wind up one way so if you leave them open while travelling you will do less damage. 

Hope you all have a wonderful holiday in France and where ever you get to. 

take care
Mandy


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> 4) Is there an "add on" I can get for the waste tank to allow me to empty it into a Waste Hog rather than over a drain?


I also have a wastehog for when I need to empty on site without leaving my pitch - I just line it up with the waste pipe and release the waste slowly. I've not found anything yet to connect directly to my mh. - please let me know if you do!

many members on here swear by 'the bucket' as the best way to empty.

David


----------



## Vernmonster (Nov 18, 2010)

We live in N. Ireland & have recently purchased an autoroller 600. Have had several fun trips out to test it before winter set in . Need to find a dealer who will supply a suitable offroad protective cover. There are many internet sites advertising these giving length only. This MM as you know has a very specific shape and the typical rectangular or angled front covers will not be appropriate. Also we read that it was a good idea to cover the external vents so are hoping to source these also. Advice for wintering would be much appreciated. De


----------

